# Axolotis????



## amy11 (Jan 20, 2012)

i saw these creatures for the first time today and im fascinated, what are they really? are they easy to keep? are they good pets? does anyone have one?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Axolotls are a species of salamander that displays neoteny. This means that the adults retain characteristics of the juveniles. Typically adult salamanders lose their gills; axolotls (and other neotonic salamanders keep them. Thus they are completely aquatic. They can be kept as pets but require large tanks (around 50 gal for a pair) and specialized housing such as specific substrate and lower than average temp. They are native to Mexico but are almost extinct in their native habitat. 

I did a bit of research into them a while back because I wanted to keep salamanders, but I found it would be easier to collect and keep some local specimens due to size requirements. But in my studies I came across this great website Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I responded to the same question in another of Amy's threads, and said much the same thing only using different words.:lol:


----------



## amy11 (Jan 20, 2012)

theyre both great answers i love all animals and love finding something new


----------

